# My MAC



## RobinG (Feb 14, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## Tira-Misu (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, thats a wonderful collection!


----------



## RobinG (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks its taken a few years. I have this need to make it bigger.


----------



## user3 (Feb 14, 2006)

Lovely collection!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Feb 14, 2006)

cool collection!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Feb 14, 2006)

very nice...I like all your pigments and eye shadows!


----------



## kannan (Feb 14, 2006)

wow you've hit pan on things, I look forward to they day i hit pan on anything


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow I Love Your Collection!


----------



## RobinG (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you very much. I just went and bought culturebloom today I will post that soon


----------



## Dawn (Feb 19, 2006)

Very Nice!  Its so fun laying it all out and admiring it, isn't it???


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty impressive, all spread out like that!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Great!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## simar (Apr 9, 2006)

thats an awesome collection


----------

